# The West 7th Street "gang"



## tx.lakerats (May 28, 2005)

I have a "crew"

Scooter - Golden/Saluki mix 10 (this month)
Hunter - Border/Aussie mix 8
Jose - Caique (parrot) 1
Caleb & Cory - Yorkies 8 months


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Wow! Busy household.


----------



## tx.lakerats (May 28, 2005)

yes, but no... the dogs run all together and the bird just hangs in the office while I work so it works out well!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

So you work from home?


----------

